
Show HN: Nihongo – A new approach to OCR interfaces, for Japanese word lookup - chrisvasselli
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffRxPyc9K8A
======
chrisvasselli
Hi everybody, I'm an indie app developer and the creator of the Japanese
dictionary and study app Nihongo.

I've been working for the last year on this update to add OCR to the app. I
wanted to try to come up with a more intuitive interface for looking up words,
that didn't involve moving around a viewfinder, or having the detected text
overlaid on the photo.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask!

------
d3nj4l
Looks nice, though I'm not sure about the name. "Nihongo" is too generic, and
you're not even very likely to find it by googling "Nihongo OCR". Maybe think
a bit more about the name?

~~~
chrisvasselli
Thanks! Yeah, that has been a struggle. This feature is new, but the app has
been known as Nihongo since launch, and I still only place 7th in Google for
the "Nihongo" search. Perhaps with a good dedicated page for this feature, I
could rank better for a search like "Nihongo OCR" though.

